# Alpinestars Al-Mega DX



## algisby (Dec 15, 2004)

Can anybody help this idiot!

I have a broken Alpinestars Al-Mega DX.
Some time ago the front mech bracket snapped. In my infinite wisdom I ground of the remainder of the broken bracket in the hope I would fit a front mech with a neck. No end of problems! My request is to anyone who can help with a close up picture of the bracket so I can go to a fabricator and make up a new bracket from picture, or information on where I can get hold of a pre-made piece (assuming I'm not the only one who suffered this frame failure).

I'm in your hands, because I am desperate to get this baby back on the tracks!

Al


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Braze On Mount*

What I would do is to bring/send the frame to a frame builder and have a braze-on front derailleur mount installed. Then get yourself a road triple derailleur and you're in buisness.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

I bought a '91 AlMegaXT about a few months ago. Checked it quite carefully when I bought it, because I was aware of it's reputation. No cracks near welds and all original parts were like new. Seemed OK to me. First time I washed it I discovered there was a crack in the middle of the seatstay. When I looked even closer and I discovered multiple haircracks (under the paint) all over the frame. I really like the looks of the frame, but it is probably one of the crappiest ever built. Maybe you have later Easton one (does not feature the bended seattube) and maybe that's better. I don't know actually.

Initially I had the intention to have the cracked seatstay repaired, but after discovering the multiple cracks everywhere I decided investing in this frame is not wise. I were left with a like new XT group, wheelset etc. I paid a few good price for the AlMega, so I wasn't hurt very much, but of course I prefered having the whole bike. Little disappointing 

Go to this thread for more on Alpinestars and Al-Megatroubles: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=35326&highlight=alpinestars+DX

Pic of the front der. area:









Good luck deciding what to do and -if you go for that- restoring!


----------



## algisby (Dec 15, 2004)

*Al-Mega*

Thanks 12000 

Thing is, I really want to get it back on the track. I bought a Specialized Rockhopper pro Disc to keep me on the road, but it just doesn't have the ride of the Al-mega, and she's lasted me 8 years so far, and would hate to lose her now!
Just to really take the p*ss, any chance you have a photo of the backside of the mount so I can get a good fabrication from picture - although the back of the front mech could give an indication of the curve on the mount.
Got an interview with Alpinestars in Italy in January so if it comes to the crunch somebody there may know more about this old classic


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

algisby said:


> Just to really take the p*ss, any chance you have a photo of the backside of the mount so I can get a good fabrication from picture - although the back of the front mech could give an indication of the curve on the mount.


algisby,

Sorry, this is the only pic I have on my computer that be could be helpfull for you. You say you want an indication of the curve on the mount. Well, I also guess the derailleur can provide you that.

I will have an interview with Alpinestars. Sounds you are a real Alpinestarsfan? I have to admit I also like the those frames with there flashy early nineties paintjobs, but .....it's sad it is engineered so poor. Considering my AlMega I think it was a combination of the elevated concept and very bad aluminium that made it fail. So weird yours last already 8 years now, especially when you consider that all (original!) parts on my bike were still like new. Isn't yours newer? You say you use it for eight years now, mine was from '91. Maybe the new one's were better?

Here a pic of my AlMega before I disassembled it:









Awesome TiMega:









Good luck restoring and I hope you will enjoy it forever!


----------



## algisby (Dec 15, 2004)

*older*

I have had it 8 years but it wasn't new to me.
Was also in that funky dark purple, but a bit shabby, until I took Nitromors to it.
So I have not only broken it, I have taken away its make-up - what have I done!!!  
I'll try and get a pic (If I can cope with the shame!), but its in Italy at the minute - and I'm not!


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

algisby said:


> Can anybody help this idiot!
> 
> I have a broken Alpinestars Al-Mega DX.
> Some time ago the front mech bracket snapped. In my infinite wisdom I ground of the remainder of the broken bracket in the hope I would fit a front mech with a neck. No end of problems! My request is to anyone who can help with a close up picture of the bracket so I can go to a fabricator and make up a new bracket from picture, or information on where I can get hold of a pre-made piece (assuming I'm not the only one who suffered this frame failure).
> ...


Here are a couple of pictures of the bracket. You can also try an e-type derailleur that mounts on the bottom bracket. It wasn't perfect for me, but I think its useable.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

*Gotta be honest....*

My younger brother picked up one of these frames (full rigid, just anodized, I think) many years ago and built it up himself. It was very light, but we swapped bikes for a short time on a ride and I had to swap back after only a few hundred yards of climbing. It climbed very nicely, but the bottom bracket area of the frame flexed like a wet washrag. We are both the same height, but I am considerably larger and I honestly thought I would break it if I pushed it going downhill.

I think he still has it sitting in his garage. But honestly, I would not put much into one unless it was just for the sake of it being a collector piece. The way that frame flexed was downright scary.


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

jeffj said:


> My younger brother picked up one of these frames (full rigid, just anodized, I think) many years ago and built it up himself. It was very light, but we swapped bikes for a short time on a ride and I had to swap back after only a few hundred yards of climbing. It climbed very nicely, but the bottom bracket area of the frame flexed like a wet washrag. We are both the same height, but I am considerably larger and I honestly thought I would break it if I pushed it going downhill.
> 
> I think he still has it sitting in his garage. But honestly, I would not put much into one unless it was just for the sake of it being a collector piece. The way that frame flexed was downright scary.


Thats interesting. I've never noticed any flex in my 92 Almega, and I'm of the clydesdale persuasion. They made some frame geometry changes in 93, but kept the same big tube sizes. Maybe something changed after then. I don't suppose you know the year of the frame?


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I have no idea what year it was, but it looked very similar to the one that was pictured earlier with the unpainted frame and colorful alpinestars logo although I don't remember it being quite so shiny. More of a dull finish. I am also a clyde at 6'5" and 270lbs, so I would put most lightweight rigs to a test. Still, I have never had a mountain bike flex under me like that before or since.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

Well, I had the raw aluminum version (they clear-coated them, rather than anodizing, as my blackened calves used to testify) from '92, I think. It was a great bike and let me give MY suggestion for the "fix" after breaking off the derailleur tab: make it a singlespeed!

The achilles heel for those bikes was the ultra-short/severe chainline, caused by the secret power for the same bike, the ultra-short chainstay and long top tube (only the Fisher Montare's by the same designer ever had a shorter C-stay for a 26" wheel). What great climbers, and what a great SS conversion frame that would be.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Montare Chainstay Length?*

Just curious to what this shortest ever chainstay length was.


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

Shayne said:


> Just curious to what this shortest ever chainstay length was.


I'm not claiming it was the shortest, but 403mm (15.9") is the advertised Alpinestars length from 1992. They backed off to 16 5/8 in 93.

IRD strokers had 16" stays, and a local guy has a custom frame that is something like 14.3, but its a pretty specialized trials type rig. My Profloater is 16.25, which I thought was pretty good for a full suspension design.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

Shayne said:


> Just curious to what this shortest ever chainstay length was.


Yeah, as above, the A-stars were 403mm. The 90/91 Fisher Montare was designed by the same guy that did the A-stars and I think the numbers came out at 14.6 or 14.9"!! I had a 90 and a 91 Montare (recall replacement to get the 91, and switched from that to the A-stars. There's a webpage floating out there in the ether that discusses that frame designer and those frames, among others.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*14.9?*

From what I can find the 1991 Montare had 15.5" stays. Was the 1990 different?


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

Shayne said:


> From what I can find the 1991 Montare had 15.5" stays. Was the 1990 different?


Only in the paint jobs, as I recall. The older frame had a Gary Fisher logo on the down tube that incorporated a graphic of a mountain ridge along the length of the name. The subsequent elevated stay bike had simple, block text without a graphic.

Did you find that online page with the geometry and numbers?


----------



## 2ManyPlaces (Nov 4, 2004)

*1991 AlpineStars T-24 (short article)......*

I found this in the MBA Oct. 1991 issue.. Thought I'd just put it in this thread...


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 8, 2004)

Shayne,

I'll try to measure my Montare when I get home (1993) if I remember. They are short.

I have a 1990 Montare which is non E-stay (or possibly its a 1989, but pretty sure 1990 due to DX components w/ rapidfire).


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 8, 2004)

I measured my 1993 Fisher Montare E-stay.

Mine is about a 17" frame.

Center of BB to center of rear axle is 15.75" using a conventional rule. It might be a little shorter, but not much.

I always found Bike Manufactures used the smaller frame sizes for weight (ie, to make it weigh less) and for meassurements such as Chainstay. Marketing.

So, they do have short Chainstays, and honestly cross chaining seems to put a lot of load on the chain and make the front derailler rub more-I think it's due to the short stays..


----------

